# Can you name this black and yellow fish?



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

The black and yellow is the male and the black and white are females or perhaps subdominant males?

I think my other fish are pseudotropheus socolofi and yellow labs but lemme know if you disagree

The male


















male and female? together









just the white one


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The "yellow labs" are actually hybrids.

The yellow barred guys are a Pseudotropheus elongatus complex fish, perhaps Pseudotropheus flavus, but if they are flavus, perhaps not the best strain. They could be elongatus chailosi as well... just can't tell too well from your pics.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

fyi - they were sold as elongatus chailosi - but I noticed that on the site the chailosi male photos show white stripes and the females show yellow

This bossy male fish is definitely yellow while the ?females? are definitely black with white stripes

Why do you think the labs are hybrids? They are small still - 1.5-2" - they show bars when they are eating or in a fighting mood - but the bars fade when they are calm. I figured the bars would disappear as they grow. I do believe their parents were in a tank full of many varieties of fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ruthiebaby88 said:


> Why do you think the labs are hybrids? They are small still - 1.5-2" - they show bars when they are eating or in a fighting mood - but the bars fade when they are calm. I figured the bars would disappear as they grow. I do believe their parents were in a tank full of many varieties of fish.


Your labs are typical of Lab x Red Zebra hybrids, that have been marketed as all yellow labs. These fish lack the black markings in the finnage that pure Labs have.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

they do each have a faint trace of black on the dorsal fin - though it doesn't show in the photos - I was hoping it would get darker with age? They are about 7 months old now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

While the black may get somewhat darker, they are still hybrids. Fry will show proper black markings from a few days out of the mouth.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree that the labs are hybrids.

The other fish are probably Ps. enlongatus chailosi. In my estimation Ps. flavus have more yellow into the head i.e. yellow barring continues on the head wheras chailosi have the typical predominantly dark enlongatus type head.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess I don't mind if the labs are hybrids - I guess now that you mention it they are a bit more orangey and not quite the lemon color of the labs at the store. I do like their stripiness so maybe I even like them a little more for being mutts!


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

back to the yellow labs - the zebra diagnosis makes sense as far as behavior - there appear to be two males that like to fight each other

but what about the stripes? I don't see stripes on the red zebra or the yellow labs in the profile photos -

my fish are about 8 months old - when can you except them to have adult coloration? adult behavior? adult size is at 2 years right?


----------

